# 8.1 Administrative Rights Denied



## UberDeke (Apr 30, 2009)

I loaded 8.1 (64 bit) on my machine a couple of weeks ago. All was well until I tried to run Belarc advisor and was informed I didn't administrative rights to my machine. So I began researching how to gain administrative rights. In a nutshell, every method I tried ended the same way . . . . I was told I could not do what I wanted to do because I didn't have administrative rights. The result is the same when I tried to enable the hidden administrator capability.

My profile was set up during installation and did not include administrative controls, just user stuff. My guts tell me my problem is related to my only profile being that of a simple user.

My question: is there any way to fix the problem and gain administrative control short of a complete reinstall of 8.1?

Any suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i have also installed windows 8.1 as you have done. i have not changed any profile.
if any operation needs administrative rights it will show a notice to that effect having 2 buttons continue cancel
just continue to do the operations.
you can try right click on cmd then you can see run as administrator . if it works then you have the rights.
if you have installed windows yourself and you are the only user you have all the rights.


----------



## UberDeke (Apr 30, 2009)

I clicked on CMD and selected run as administrator. I then receive a message that says "Your system administrator has blocked the program. For information, contact your system administrator".


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

there is something wrong in your installation.
is this an upgrade from OEM system windows 7 / 8 ?
you can try controlpanel\user accounts\ change account type and also explore other settings there.
is this your own computer and you installed windows 8.1 ?
did you chage user name or some thing like that 
is it running activated ?
if standard user has been selected change to administrator 
if it refuses to change your rights you probably have to reinstall windows 
do not commit anything if you are unsure.
wait untill you get more answers from others


----------



## UberDeke (Apr 30, 2009)

8.1 full copy, store bought. Registered and running on a machine I built.

I tried the control panel / user account approach. Access denied because of group policy.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since you had trouble getting into the Elevated CP, try these steps: How To Open an Elevated Command Prompt in Windows 8 & 8.1
If you're successful then: Hidden Administrator In Windows 8 1 | Download Windows 8.1 Themes | Wallpapers | Softwares | Apps | Tips
All this is assuming that you are the originator and it's not really a company unit to which we can offer no PW assistance.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

while installing did you opt for custom installation and changed some defaults
except selecting partition to install rest can be installed as it is.
if you have access to group and check what can be changed
is your workgroup same as shown here
though i have shown windows 7 system shot it s same as windows 8.1


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

now i am in windows 8.1
there is a group policy edit you explore here what will change the status of the user


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

So user who has no Admin privileges can change a Group Policy?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

he may not be able to change it 
but he can post back what is there in the status


----------



## UberDeke (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm still out here but distracted with things like jobs. I'll have a detailed post this weekend.


----------



## UberDeke (Apr 30, 2009)

I went back over all the ways of accessing administrative privileges and came up with nothing. At no point did I ever get past "NO'. So I did a clean install paying close attention to the part about the profile. I can honestly say I did nothing different the second time around that I did not do first time. Anyway, the clean install was successful and I have elevated assess but also admin privileges as a user. I do not know what I did wrong first go'round but it was avoided second time.

All is well. Thanks one and all for your pointers.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

that is nice . enjoy your new system


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

do not go for automatic logins without password.
the same state may come back


----------



## Yalara (Jun 23, 2014)

*jenae* 
Moderator 
- Microsoft Support

 

Join Date: Jun 2008
Location: Sydney
Posts: 5,848 
*OS*: XP, Vista, Seven, & a whole host you would never have heard of. 




*This thread was closed, but I am having the problem being denied access to admin rights. Below I have followed the instruction.*


*Re: Lost admin rights on Windows 7* 
Hi, please do not delete anything in the registry, and certainly not without a backup, it is possible your permissions to this key have become corrupted. Before we do anything, lets see what the key has. 

Open a CMD prompt as admin and copy paste this, post the resultant notepad file here:-

Code:
regedit /e C:\Note.txt "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\system" & start notepad C:\note.txt

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\system]

this is what I got, can you help?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Closed here. Yalara if you have this problem, please start a new thread in the Windows 7 forum. This thread is two months old.


----------

